# 921 Pricing



## ddelmonte (Dec 20, 2003)

Forgive if this has been covered. I believe the 921 will cost about $1000. Will there be package deals made available to reduce that cost?

Thanks


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Forgive if this has been covered. I believe the 921 will cost about $1000. Will there be package deals made available to reduce that cost?
> 
> Thanks


1049 with a Dish.

Rumored discount until end of January for new customers.


----------



## ddelmonte (Dec 20, 2003)

how about upgrade pricing?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

The HDTV Direct Tivo is set for $699 with a one year contract for existing customers.

I am sure Dish will match it.

The HDTV Direct Tivo is due March 1st. There press release with pricing is due Jan 8th and the CES.


----------



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

they're gonna milk us early adopters for full MSRP. i wouldn't expect otherwise, though i'm happy to be pleasantly surprised. they won't lower the price until they've weeded us wackos out.

doody.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Look for full price for a month until the initial batch is snapped up by the hardcore early adopters.

E* may subsidize others with a $200 discount for a 2 year commitment like he did with the 510, but this is all speculation........


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

scottchez said:


> The HDTV Direct Tivo is set for $699 with a one year contract for existing customers.
> 
> I am sure Dish will match it.


You're SURE that they will match the $699 price, huh? Um, yeah... Good luck! 

- John...


----------

